# Mondrain TdF pictures



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Cofidis busted out the Mondrain frames for the finale in Paris. I seemed to get a bunch of pictures, but these are the best. Looks much better than the white frame in my opinion.


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Is that an FSA crank?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

They are a Look Proprietary crank.


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Right. But are you sure?


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

would nt they just be using adaptors and then running any crank they like?
similar to their TT bike - 596


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you check the thread about the 695 it mentions a proprietary BB with the look frames. I would assume they are using the Look specific crankset they are going to sell with the frame. Not sure who makes it for them. Could be FSA.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice pics! I'm sure you had a great trip.

We make the Zed2 crank that is shipped with the 695, however since Cofidis is also sponsored by FSA, some of them are running FSA cranks with an adaptor.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Chas. Had a great trip. Heard rumors of Alpe de Huez coming back next year. Totally stoked for that. Any idea why the spare bikes were red/white 595 frames instead of 695 frames from the other thread I posted pictures of?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

spookyload said:


> Any idea why the spare bikes were red/white 595 frames instead of 695 frames from the other thread I posted pictures of?


Not sure of the exact reason, but I suspect it was just a production and timing issue. As I'm sure you can imagine, the rest of the world is super anxious to get their hands on the new '695's, so they probably couldn't spare the extra 15 frames right now since production is just getting into full swing.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Chas, that is one sweet 695 Mondrian. Is there any other changes in the lineup for 2011? Any changes to the 566?


----------



## dna930 (Jul 12, 2010)

Is that guy on the right side of the second picture wearing sandals?


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm still looking at the yellow shoes. Maybe they look better in person.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Dear me, they are awesome!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

dna930 said:


> Is that guy on the right side of the second picture wearing sandals?


Probably. After the last lap the teams come around on a parade lap. It is so the spectators can see them without their helmets and get good pictures of them. Sort of an end of the race presentation. They had all sorts of shoes/uniforms. The Shack came out in their black jerseys and stirred the pot. Thor Hushovd only rode half a lap then swapped his bike with the motorcycle cop. Cop rode the last half on his Cervelo and Thor rode the guys BMW. Another rider from Garmin carried his bike on his back while riding on the back of a motorcycle with a cop. He was too tired to ride the parade lap I guess.


----------

